# How do you change *.URL icon to the icon in the same folder?



## Xangel (Feb 5, 2007)

I am doing some sort of CD project where it also involves saving some URL shortcuts. What I would like to do is make things a little more prettier. To be exact really, I wanna change the URL shortcut icon in its folder to the icon inside that same folder. Example, I have the Adobe URL shortcut in the Adobe folder. In that same folder is the Adobe favicon that i had retrieved from Temporary Internet Files. Side-by-side, the Adobe URL should associate with that favicon, and when I move around the Adobe folder to another location the URL will always be associated with the favicon. Hope you all got that. After that i would like the favicons to become hidden files as well. Well hope you can help. By the way i am using Windows XP.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The icon used by the .url file will be specified in the file associations. If the file is moved to another machine, it will show the icon that is specified on that machine. The icons specified are global and affect all url files simultaneously.


----------



## Xangel (Feb 5, 2007)

But what I'm talking about is to use the adjacent .ico file in the same folder as the .url to associate with the .url since i noticed that when the Temporary internet Files are cleared, the .url becomes this blank windows icon. I would like to do this since both files are in the same folder (and will be burned on a CD) and therefore allow the .ico file associate with the .url while moving the folder around.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think you can do this but it's not so easy because your have to do it on every shortcut.
I would make a backup of all your going to change first.
Then make your go to the properties of each shortcut and change icon.

But also I think Elvandil is right and even after you burn it to a CD you PC is what is seeing the icon change really so you take that CD to another computer and they will not see any of the changes. 
Unless there is a way to make copies of all the icon you want to use and burn them and then have it linked somehow but I don't think you can.


----------

